# Clown loach disease?



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

My Clown Loaches are my latest fish. I was afraid to buy them for so long because of all the stuff I had read about them. One day I decided they where just to cute not to try an make it work. I've had them about a month and a half now. Bought 3, and went back for two more later. Of course on got ick, did heat treatment. After about 2 weeks one developed a bad case of popeye and dropsy. Put it in the hopital tank for a week and treated with Maracyn-two. Was looking good, so returned to main tank. Did great for a while. This past week, the Clown has not been quit right. Very inactive, even stays on rock durring feeding time. Its becoming way to skinny! Im not sure what to treat it for. Maybe put it back in the Maracyn-Two even though its not showing any signs of dropsy? All the other clowns are still fine and healthy. Water quality is good.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I have never seen any loach in my 7 years of keeping them suffering from dropsy. Pics please? As for the skinny state, they could be starving or are riddled with internal parasites. Feed them a protein rich diet such as bloodworms for a start. If it doesn't improve, treat with levamisole hydrochloride. Dose by 2 mg per liter.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks
My fish store also said they never saw a clown loach with dropsy. Wish I had took pictures of him then. So bloated and never saw such a bad case of poeye! Maybe an internal parasite could have caused this bloating. I will check into the meds you recommended. I did see a clown with the "skinny disease" at the store a few weeks after buying mine.


----------



## aquatramp (Dec 6, 2008)

Skinny disease will wipe out all your loaches. One being ill says he probably has another problem and the advice of Lupin is very sound.

This gives a perfect example of why new fish should always go into a quarantine tank for a couple weeks. Saves the rest of your stock from going thru all this medicating when they don't need it. Loaches are sensitive to many medications for Ick. They will either be to be treated with Ick medications for sensitive fish like Ick Quard II or the salt treatment.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks aquatramp!
I know I should quarantine, always feel so sorry for the fish I put in a 10 gal holding tank, but I guess its for a greater good. Got the hospital tank all cleaned up to put the clown loach back in, but he started eating and hanging with his friends again. Maybe on the skinny side from being sick with dropsy. Orderd med in case its needed, but just going to keep an eye on him a few days. If he gets any thinner, now that he is eating again, I will treat him. Im keeping my fingers crossed that all is well. Still no new sick fish.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Just an update. The clown loach is back in the hospital. Tried getting some pictuers, but none turned out. Can see his "back bone' now. I orderd the jungleLabs medicated food, which has levamisole in it. Could not find any other levamisole, that was not sold in large bulk. Did see some for birds, that was cheap, but was not sure it was ok for aquarium use. They where out of the medicated food at my petsmart, think I should take a trip to another store in case my order comes late. Thinking maybe I should feed the med food to all the fish that where in with the sick clown. One great thing about clown loaches is they are a whole lot easyer to catch than yoyo loaches!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Is being skinny and seeing the backbone the only symptoms now? Just to share my experience...I purchased a group of 7 clowns a few months back. After being in the tank for about a week I noticed one to be much skinnier than the rest and I could see his backbone. I tried to net him out for QT but could not catch him. I called my guy at the LFS and he said he may just need some time to fatten up. I was feeding bloodworms, brine shrimp, mysis and good quality sinking pellets. I can now no longer pick him out from the group as they are ALL healthy & chubby & ich free!!


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

My clown loach problem started with a bad case of bloat and popeye. Treated for that, looked and acted health for about a week. Then noticed he seemed to keep getting thinner even while eating. Mabe I should hold off on treating the whole tank. Think I will keep him in the hospital a couple weeks, just in case its contagious. All my loaches get bloodworms once a day and look nice and healthy.(all but one) Thanks for sharing, maybe hes not as bad off as I think.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Have you been able to see his poop? White, stringy poop is often a sign of internal parasites. My "rescue guppies" have IP and before I figured it out I noticed that they would get very thin before they died.

I have never had clowns before though, so I could be totally off base.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Yes, yesterday, I saw some white stringy poop. Have any luck treating for IP? The medicated food I bought for him, says to use it for 3 day out of the week, and repeat for 4 weeks. Looks like if the poor fish makes it, he is going to have to stay in the hospital a mounth for treatment.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Unfortunately I haven't had much luck yet  It is always the same story with mine. I treat them with something as the directions imply, they start having brown poops again, a few days after treatment the white poops come back. I think I've got something resistant here. I have treated with Parasite Clear (tried it in the water and soaking food in it to feed directly to them) and a medicated food that I made myself from a dewormer (active ingredient was pyrantal pamoate). I couldn't find any meds with different active ingredients from these two around, so I have one more in the mail called Clout as a last resort. I hope you have better luck than I have. Good luck.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks! If the clout works, let me know. I added some maracyn into the water. Going to try that for a while along with medicated food.


----------

